# SAS Matchmaker Thread: Hot and Bothered Edition.



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

*DISCLAIMER:

This thread is back due to popular demand. However, the old one was DELETED. Apparently people REPORTED the thread. If you have a problem with the game, do not post in this thread. It's all in good fun, anyhow. Thanks.​*
Let the ****ery commence. I'm not playing matchmaker this time. Simply post yourself and another member, or other couples that you think would match. Let's get the Vaseline and the towels. Keep it cute and classy.

Lyric and ???


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ooh ooh. Someone do me! (Not in _that_ way you perves, unless you're someone I like. Then you can do me, you can do me as much as you want)


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

but u were the best matchmaker lyric


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Lyric and Killer#'s


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Mr Dude said:


> Lyric and Killer#'s


OMG you ****er!!! I hate you!!! :teeth


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

asw12345 said:


> but u were the best matchmaker lyric


People were complaining last time. :roll


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Me and northstar1991 8)


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Me and Neutrino


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I gotta match. ___________ face and my butt. (enter whoever's name you wish)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Me and Shelbster18 her legs make me go wild


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe now that mods have anonymous mod accnt, they willg et in on the action!!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Lyric and that b**** Margo Channing










...or maybe not


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Yaya


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

BobtheBest said:


> Me and northstar1991 8)


Good pick


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Me and that girl who does the sa YouTube vids....definitely.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm cool with my status in the forever alone group, but thank ya'll.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Me and whoever. I don't really care that much.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

there's only been 1 real match in this thread so far. This sucks... The original was better.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> there's only been 1 real match in this thread so far. This sucks... The original was better.


Yeah.

Lyric, go back to _you_ being the matchmaker. Then other people will join in on the fun.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Lyric, go back to _you_ being the matchmaker. Then other people will join in on the fun.


I second that motion. All in favor say "aye."


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Me and HardRock


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't get it why are people matching themselves?

Is that how this works?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^It wasn't in the first thread. It's not as fun when people match themselves :/


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Lyric, get your butt in here and start matching people. 

You can match me with a man friend

And a girl friend


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Ya'll are never satisfied.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Canuklehead and Falling Down :lol

Me and my imaginary girlfriend.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Are we serious here? :haha


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> Are we serious here? :haha


Always. :yes


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

SoWrongItsRight and ThatOneQuietGuy
Scarpia and Tehuti88
87wayz and With My Faith x
Lyric and Black & Mild (Fantasy)
Arnie and Barette
Killer2121 and any chick with low self-esteem
Winterstale and ShaunaTheDead


More coming once, I think of em. But I'm going on vacation so I hope other people can carry this thread.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

HardRock said:


> :mushy


Just come out of the closet bro! Ain't no thing at all.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

HardRock said:


> I'm already outside of the closet, could I be any more direct?


i didn't know you had come out! That's good. Evo and Hardrock it is.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Available!

*sighs*


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Match me in the second round or whatever


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Available!
> 
> *sighs*


Well damn I'm already pre-ordered. :lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Well damn I'm already pre-ordered. :lol


I think I'll wait for the second release, bro


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> I think I'll wait for the second release, bro


That's not exactly what I meant... :sus


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Killer1234 + rednosereindeer


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Canuklehead and Falling Down :lol
> 
> Me and my imaginary girlfriend.


My imaginary girlfriend is hotter than your imaginary girlfriend.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

HardRock said:


> Trust me, you don't wanna wait. It only gets creepier (and spammier)
> 
> Oh, and you know you're not available, you have me :kiss


Yeah n.n I know hun :kiss


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Strwbrry said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll wait for the second release, bro
> ...


Just to reiterate this.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

lyric said:


> SoWrongItsRight and ThatOneQuietGuy
> Scarpia and Tehuti88
> 87wayz and With My Faith x
> Lyric and Black & Mild (Fantasy)
> ...


Omg people actually know I exist on this thread :lol

I feel slightly special.

But I'd rather

me and a box of pizza. food is my ultimate lover. never lets me down.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Knownparallel and Calichick. <3


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> My imaginary girlfriend is hotter than your imaginary girlfriend.


My Imaginary girlfriend does nastier things than your imaginary girl friend


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:clap


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

The last thread was banned because this kind of playground chattering does a wonderful job of alienating new members and reinforces the existence of cliques on SAS. When you're dealing with a forum of paranoid socially anxious loners, this kind of thing can be extremely damaging. It doesn't take a great deal of empathy to realise why people get upset because of your little games. There's little point complaining anymore seeing as effective moderation is a pipe dream in this place now. But don't be so bitter about the fact that the last one was deleted.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious and me
DESTINYLOVE1900 and me
AllToAll and me
komorikun and me
Canucklehead and me
KiwiGirl and me
lyric and me
Invisiblehandicap and Evo and me
Tangerine and me
fire mage64 and me 
SnowFlakesFire and me
ok...
Lmatic3030 and kreeper
uncategorizedme and NoHeart
ThatOneQuietGuy and FlowerChild13
MindOverMood and a volunteer


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

ManOfFewWords and the one female on SAS he hasn't sent a horribly unsubtle and nauseatingly creepy message to.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ManOfFewWords and kiirby


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I gotta match. _*SomebodyWakeME's*__________ face and my butt. (enter whoever's name you wish)




:duck


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Secretly Pretentious and me
> DESTINYLOVE1900 and me
> AllToAll and me
> komorikun and me
> ...


You've got a lot of people.  I even see a threesome :O

ThatOneQuietGuy is my man friend I see. Who's my lady friend?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :duck


My butt actually looks better than my face. That one won't work. :wink


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Secretly Pretentious and me
> DESTINYLOVE1900 and me
> AllToAll and me
> komorikun and me
> ...


Shhheeeeiiiiit :b


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Secretly Pretentious and me
> DESTINYLOVE1900 and me
> AllToAll and me
> komorikun and me
> ...


I been scouting you for a while. HAWT Diggitty.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Fruitcake and Niacin, and let me film it please.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Bobthebest and Northstar


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

me and *black and mild*--- but he's my boyfriend already so <3333333


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

You guys are doing it wrong, lyric has to match us.

gah!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lyric said:


> SoWrongItsRight and ThatOneQuietGuy
> Scarpia and Tehuti88
> 87wayz and With My Faith x
> Lyric and Black & Mild (Fantasy)
> ...


omg I didn't see I got mentioned! Almost sad how important that makes me feel XD


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sarah Palin and Brasilia


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Sarah Palin and Brasilia


I'm happy with that









She's doing it for AMERICA


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I'm happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys could monitor Russia from you house too, for America of course.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> You guys could monitor Russia from you house too, for America of course.


Oh I think we'll be just fine...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

kiirby said:


> ManOfFewWords and the one female on SAS he hasn't sent a horribly unsubtle and nauseatingly creepy message to.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

This thread needs to be more hot and/or bothered.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Agreed, serious lack of heat and bothering going on round these parts.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Turn up the heat


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Agreed, serious lack of heat and bothering going on round these parts.


Lyric got banned for some reason.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Canucklehead said:


> Lyric got banned for some reason.


Oh I think one only has to follow her posts to understand the reason xD.

RIP this thread though, NEVA4GET.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Lyric got banned for some reason.


I wonder why


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I wonder why


Yeah, and why is it permanent?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Lyric

The Mods just couldn't handle her










she liked old movies...

Lyric

Forever in our memories


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Lyric
> 
> The Mods just couldn't handle her
> 
> ...


A moment of silence...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I still don't get it though, why a permanent ban unless she requested it?

Secret agenda's goin down?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well she has been banned before, if you have enough temp bans for breaking the rules it becomes permanent.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think she deserved a permanent ban.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Better learn how to walk on egg shells :shock


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Lyric
> 
> The Mods just couldn't handle her
> 
> ...


What a sweet tribute. :teeth

...Forever in our memories indeed.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> You guys are doing it wrong, lyric has to match us.
> 
> gah!





lyric said:


> I'm not playing matchmaker this time. Simply post yourself and another member, or other couples that you think would match. Let's get the Vaseline and the towels. Keep it cute and classy.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh look now it says user requested temporary ban, put your tinfoil hats on people.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So I guess the mods made a mistake.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

This thread went to Hell. I tried, blame the (old) mods for deleting the original thread. :lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

lyric said:


> This thread went to Hell. I tried, blame the (old) mods for deleting the original thread. :lol


XD
You could try one more time :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

lyric said:


> This thread went to Hell. I tried, blame the (old) mods for deleting the original thread. :lol


I'm just surprised this one is still going. :yay


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

lol i have never seen this thread b4 ....this could be interesting


----------

